
Too Many Deer on the Road? Let Cougars Return, Study Says - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/19/science/too-many-deer-on-the-road-let-cougars-return-study-says.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&action=click&contentCollection=science&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=2&pgtype=sectionfront
======
Fjolsvith
We've had a panther spotted several times in our rural western Kansas
community. Coincidentally, our feral cat population has disappeared.

